
Does Instagram have access to my text messages? - candlestables
Today, I got a text from someone and he mentioned he needed to find a printer and was getting quotes for a red decal.<p>When I went on Instagram, I saw an ad from a local screenprinter. Never seen one from them before. Is this coincidence? It stuck me as fairly suspicious.
======
TaylorGood
We all have these examples. Yesterday I was merely telling a friend across the
table about bridge loans. Only time I’ve verbalized the phrase in last year
yet top of Instagram after was an ad for bridge loans.

~~~
candlestables
Where is our phone-body linux OS with SIM hardware already, right?

